# Where to send P60 to??



## makko (22 Mar 2008)

Hi,

I have a P60 that says i'm owed about €350 but how exactly can I claim it, where do I send it to?

I'm completely fed up of calling the revenue. Nobody seems to know anything.. The last time I called them they told me to send it to their offices in Rosslare Harbour, I did that but it's about three weeks on and I haven't heard anything yet..

Does anybody know here of a surefire way of getting your tax back?
I've tried the new PAYE online thing but the PIN they send me out won't work..

Thanks.


----------



## gipimann (22 Mar 2008)

You should request a balancing statement for 2007 (P21) from your local revenue office.

The balancing statement will list all incomes, allowances, tax paid, tax credits and, if there's anything owed to you, it'll have a cheque attached at the bottom!

I submit Med 1 form (online) each year, and get the P21 back with a cheque!


----------



## Black Sheep (23 Mar 2008)

When you ring their Lo-Call number they tell you that the reply time for correspondence is *6* *weeks* so I think it's just a matter of patience now.

By the way you only ever need to send a *copy* of P60 to revenue. Hope you get back your original


----------

